# Installing new kernel FreeBSD 11.0 runs into a mountroot>



## HL1234 (Jan 28, 2017)

Hello,
after `make installkernel` I got a lot of messages
"kldxref: unknown metadata record 4 in file". But I have ignored that.
Then I do like it was described in the handbook:
`shutdown now`
`mount -u /`
`mount -a -t ufs`
`swapon -a`
`cp -Rpv /etc /home/etc-170128`
`mergemaster -p` but it has merged nothing.
then
`script /tmp/make_installworld.out`
`make installworld`
but this failes at:

```
===> sbin/ifconfig/tests (install)
install  -o root  -g wheel -m 555  nonexistent_test  /usr/tests/sbin/ifconfig/nonexistent_test
install  -o root  -g wheel -m 444  Kyuafile  /usr/tests/sbin/ifconfig/Kyuafile
===> sbin/init (install)
install  -s -o root -g wheel -m 555  -b -B.bak -fschg -S init /sbin/init
install: unlink: /sbin/init.bak: Operation not permitted
*** Error code 71

Stop.
bmake[5]: stopped in /home/bsdsrc/sbin/init
*** Error code 1
```
I try to reboot to check this installworld failure, but it can not boot. The FreeBSD kernel hang with this message:



I have done this restrictions in /etc/src.conf; i.e. in a virtual server I don't need wireless or Bluetooth function.

```
# *****************************************************************************
#HL-170127 added for FreeBSD 11.0 running on vServer
# *****************************************************************************
WITHOUT_DEBUG_FILES=yes
WITHOUT_FLOPPY=yes
WITHOUT_GAMES=yes
WITHOUT_HTML=yes               # Set to not build HTML docs.
WITHOUT_SENDMAIL=yes           # not build sendmail(8) and related programs. -> installiere ich selber
WITHOUT_TALK=yes               # The talk utility is a visual communication program
                               # which copies lines from your terminal to that of another user.
WITH_TESTS=yes                   # To install the FreeBSD Test Suite in /usr/tests               

#HL-170127 error in buildkernel
#   /home/bsdsrc/usr.sbin/bhyve/pci_xhci.c:49:10: *fatal error:* 'dev/usb/usbdi.h' file not found
#   #include <dev/usb/usbdi.h>
#   bmake[4]: stopped in /home/bsdsrc/usr.sbin/bhyve
#   *** Error code 1
# --> ok disabled
#WITHOUT_USB=yes 

WITHOUT_BLUETOOTH=yes
WITHOUT_WIRELESS=yes           
WITHOUT_WIRELESS_SUPPORT=yes
WITHOUT_ZFS=yes                   #do not use ZFS
```


Changeing the kernel back to 10.3 the system is booting.
What is the problem, please that the kernel of 11.0 can not boot? How could I fixed this?


----------



## ASX (Jan 29, 2017)

it appear your system is set to use an old notation for disks: "waiting for device *ad0s1a*".
I have already read a a few threads related to this issue after updating to 11.0: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/58332/
The solution is to use the new device naming ... like ad*a*0s1a.


----------

